# Burton Custom 2004



## ninety (Oct 7, 2016)

Yep! still got 'em, my 2004 burton custom bindings.

Last time out, the highback-to-heelcup clip broke. Anyone got any ideas about where to get a replacement, an alternative fix/replacement (other than buying new) or some other form of fix?

They're still fine; these sort of things just don't wear out.

Thanks for looking,

N


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Those aren't that old  I still ride custom freeride bindings from -99?


----------

